# Hello all



## JAW7373 (Aug 10, 2019)

I am planning on retiring this March or next May. I really don't know what I want to do with my life at this point. My family is starting to migrate to Florida (Orlando) area. Some are moving to the Villages and a few to Winter Park.  I had my daughter at age 38 (what was I thinking) I am not a grandmother yet so I need to blow a few years. haha I am looking for a fun lifestyle. (#partygirl) It seems that most over 55 mobile home parks and condos really frown on children. I would like to find a place that I can have my grandchildren at anytime but is a nice resort. No trashy trailer parks. I am hoping I can get some good feedback to steer me in the right direction. Any help is appreciated. Have a great day all!


----------



## JAW7373 (Aug 10, 2019)

I forgot to mention that I would be moving by myself and I am not bringing anything but my clothes. #freshstart


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## JAW7373 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi Ken, INDIANA here.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 10, 2019)

Welcome from Houston!!


----------



## JAW7373 (Aug 10, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Liberty (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Welcome JAW


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Manatee (Aug 10, 2019)

We learned that you can not rely kids living nearby.  Our kids grew up here in Florida but both have settled in the pacific northwet.  Many/most 55+ communities do not allow kids younger than 18 or 19 to _live _there.  They may visit for up to 30 days.  That keeps it a community for seniors.  We would not live anywhere else.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Lc jones (Aug 10, 2019)

Welcome to the forum jaw!


----------

